# Weider pro 9940



## islandfellow (Apr 25, 2007)

Excuse me if I'm posting this in the wrong area.

I recently receive a Weider Pro 9940 home gym from a relative of mine, but I didn't get any manual or anything.  So my issue is I don't know how much the weights are on the machine. 

I've tried internet search but nothing.  Hope someone her can help me.  Thanks.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.iconservice.com/pdf/WESY97310.pdf


----------



## islandfellow (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you!.  Thank you!  Just what I was looking for.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 26, 2007)

islandfellow said:


> Thank you!.  Thank you!  Just what I was looking for.



That was the very first link I found when I googled weider pro 9940.


----------

